# Super charger question.



## Wrx74 (Feb 21, 2006)

Similar to the other guy with the wrx I am looking into purchasing a 05 gto and I know from experience with Upgrading the turbo in my wrx You need supporting mods such as fuel pump injectors and tune is that so with a supercharger?
What supporting mods would i need to do this thank you.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

basically the same as your turbo swap


----------



## Wrx74 (Feb 21, 2006)

If heard good things about the Roots Screw impellers i think it was called,
so like what fuel pump and cc injectors would i need?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

yea, but depending on what setup you run and how much power you are pushing out you might not need to swap out the feul pump. Injectors are a Biggy most packages come with them already and a tune Is always very helpful.
A roots Blower is like a Magna Charger which alot of people run








and the other is the Centrifugal
Like a Vortech or A ProCharger
any other Questions Don't hesitate to ask Bro we're all helpful and friendly around here
Again depending on how much power you are going to be pushing out you should invest in a new drive shaft, rear end and alot of other stuff


----------



## Wrx74 (Feb 21, 2006)

OK here is another question i know the 05 Gto Is ls2 with 400hp but what if i saved some cash and put a blower on 04 Even tho it would come out about same price and Hp Of a 05 Gto, Would it be better than a stock 05 conisdering it has forced induction thus pulling harder? IM All about the low end torque I want a sore neck for sure


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

In some Cases yes 
and I'm not sure If you are still willing to go turbo but there's alot of 04 GTO's on sale out there with turbo on them I think someone had a thread on here about selling one on here


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

check the GTO's for sale area


----------



## Wrx74 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thank you for being so helpfull But im trying to stay away from turbos even if they make more power, I drove my friends 04 Svt Cobra and fell in love..
Now i cam across this Ati supercharger and it appealed to me cuz its Mounted diffrently with no need to replace engine intake and its Air to air instead of air to water to air.. Any info?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

The ATI is the procharger which is a centrifugal blower 
and has the intercooler system with it 
I know they came out with the P series and are working on th D series
I've been eyeballing them for a while because thats what I want to go with also.
http://www.procharger.com/index.html
One of the members on here has an 04 with a Procharger 
I think his ID is PHIL2
Shoot him a pm


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

If you want a lot of low-end torque, do NOT get a centrifugal supercharger. You want a roots/twin-screw (positive displacement) supercharger.
The #1 thing you need to concentrate on after the installation is the TUNING. That's not an afterthought, improper tuning will cause you very serious problems with your engine...detonation mainly. I know people who didn't bother tuning their engine on a dyno after they got their supercharger installed, their engine only lasted a couple of months (and that was fairly generous of the engine to hang on THAT long).


----------



## Wrx74 (Feb 21, 2006)

What Rpm Range would the centrifugal start pulling? and can some one provide a link to the roots/twin screw i yahoo'd it and only found discusions on it not acttual products


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

The centrifugal wouldn't make full boost until 4500 or so. The roots/twin-screw would make full boost by 2500.
If you look at the dyno for a centrifugal and a positive-displacement, they'd look very different.
Here's the link to Magnuson's site:
http://www.magnusonproducts.com/

They have plenty of information on there to keep you busy. 
TByrne also has the 05 kit for sale.
http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/gtointro.html
Other places do as well though.


----------

